# freeze plug install....i think i hit it too hard



## hejso (Feb 2, 2004)

so i installed the 14mm freeze plug that plugs the trans side oil galley hole. i gave it a tap with a socket & a lead hammer, and now im thinking the lead hammer was too heavy. It looks like i pushed the freeze plug in too far with 2 taps. 
so my question is, how hard is it to get these freeze plugs in? Mine seemed to go in too easily, but i've never done it so im not sure. do these plugs usually take good amount of force to install?


----------



## AtomixMK3 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: freeze plug install....i think i hit it too hard (hejso)*

They should fit pretty snug in there but not too snug or it'd be a pain for the plugs to pop out when the coolant expands when it freezes. I would just start up the car and if it doesn't leak then you should be fine just keep an eye on it.


----------



## hejso (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: freeze plug install....i think i hit it too hard (AtomixMK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AtomixMK3* »_but not too snug or it'd be a pain for the plugs to pop out when the coolant expands when it freezes.

why would i want the plug to be able to pop out when the coolant expands? i want that bitch to never pop out otherwise i'd be dealing with an oily mess. i think anyway...maybe the term "pop out" means something other than "i'd be dealing with a hole in the engine block". 
my concern with it being too far in is that there is a hole for oil to either go in or out of the galley that was bored out, and i may be half covering it now with the plug being pressed too far in.
so i think im gonna take it out somehow, and put another one in. i got an extra just in case.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: freeze plug install....i think i hit it too hard (hejso)*

The small ones are not freeze plugs, they are oil galley plugs. They don't take much to put in, but need to be able to stay in with full system oil press behind them. I generally tap them in just beyond flush with the surface of the block. You can remove it with a screw driver and hammer by punching thru it and prying it out.


_Modified by ps2375 at 2:14 PM 4-12-2010_


----------



## hejso (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: freeze plug install....i think i hit it too hard (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_The small ones are not freeze plugs, they are oil galley plugs.

ahh thanks. i thought freeze plug was a general term for that "press in" style plug. 


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_They don't take much to put in

ok that's good to know. i was beginning to wonder if the plug i got was a bit too small.
thanks for the replies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: freeze plug install....i think i hit it too hard (hejso)*

I suppose it is a general term for that style of plug.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: freeze plug install....i think i hit it too hard (AtomixMK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AtomixMK3* »_They should fit pretty snug in there but not too snug or it'd be a pain for the plugs to pop out when the coolant expands when it freezes. 

FWIW, the term "freeze plug " or "frost plug" is a complete and total misnomer, they provide NO significant protection for the engine whatsoever in the unfortunate event that your coolant freezes. The larger plugs are there for one reason and one reason only to plug the core support holes left behind by the casting process and the smaller ones plug machining holes


_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 8:05 PM 4-12-2010_


----------

